# Looking To Buy A Bike Repair Stand - Suggestions



## speeddemon (Apr 29, 2016)

Any suggestions on what to buy? My work bench is what I am currently using and need to bite the bullet and buy an nice bike repair stand.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 29, 2016)

I have not met anyone that was happy with those portable ones, myself included.   If your gonna do it, get a nice one and a stable base.  Pay out the rear for a park base, or find some steel (friend, scrap yard) and make your own, then you can customize it and even give it wheels or whatever.  I don't care much for the new style "micro-adjust" or whatever clamps either. The old style is easier to me and preferred by the two bike shops I frequent.  My 2 cents, everyones mileage will vary.


----------



## ram.1950 (May 31, 2016)

Another thing to take into consideration is how much square footage you have to work with. If you have the floor space for a HD permanent setup (can be bolted to floor) it can be solid as a rock and no funky legs sticking out to trip over. The bike shop near me uses one base with 2 stations on opposite sides (they have two of these set ups). If you have no floor space you can bolt one of their table top models to your work bench. I have shelf units I built with 2" x 4" uprights that I've considered adapting one to mount vertically directly on the 2x4. My stand can be raised high enough to rotate the bike 360 degrees without hitting the ground (or your bike stand legs) so you can work on any part of the bike standing or even sitting on a nicely padded stool. One thing I don't like about mine is the way the legs stick out at angles - check the leg arrangement. Sometimes portable has it's advantages - one summer during a build off the garage got very hot so I started working outside under a shade tree with a breeze - more better. So logistics are definitely something to consider. Have Fun!  Robert


----------

